# Chusco



## Lurrezko

Hola,

Hoy me vino a la cabeza la palabra *chusco* para calificar el comentario de una persona. En mi uso, chusco quiere decir tosco, zafio o grosero. Veo con sorpresa que, según el inefable DRAE, el adjetivo significa _que tiene donaire, gracia y picardía_, y que el sentido que le atribuyo sólo sería de uso en el Perú.

¿Cómo lo usan mis compatriotas? ¿Se usa el adjetivo en los demás países? ¿Qué sentido le dan?

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## XiaoRoel

No es palabra de mucho uso, pero la he oído en los dos sentidos. Yo la utilizo con un sentido de "será gracioso, pero maldita la gracia", y también en el de "zafio y chocante".


----------



## Colchonero

Yo la uso a menudo y más o menos con el sentido que mencionas: más bien torpe que grosero.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador *se oye con cierta frecuencia el adjetivo "*chusco*" y exclusivamente con el significado de gracioso: "*El alumno hizo reír a toda la clase con su comentario chusco".

*


----------



## Lurrezko

Ayutuxtepeque said:


> En *El Salvador *se oye con cierta frecuencia el adjetivo "*chusco*" y exclusivamente con el significado de gracioso: "*El alumno hizo reír a toda la clase con su comentario chusco".
> 
> *



Gracias. En el uso con el que estoy familiarizado, un comentario chusco podría ser gracioso pero a costa de ser zafio o torpe. Entiendo que en El Salvador no tiene esta connotación negativa, entonces.

Un saludo


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Lurrezko said:


> Gracias. En el uso con el que estoy familiarizado, un comentario chusco podría ser gracioso pero a costa de ser zafio o torpe. Entiendo que en El Salvador no tiene esta connotación negativa, entonces.
> 
> Un saludo




No, Lurrezko. Aquí lo entendemos en un significado positivo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Perfecto, gracias. Es bueno saberlo, nunca me había topado con este sentido hasta hoy.

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

No es palabra muy usada por aquí, pero si aparece es con connotación negativa.


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> No es palabra muy usada por aquí, pero si aparece es con connotación negativa.



De acuerdo.


----------



## jorgema

Habría que corregir al DRAE ya que en tantos países parecen estar de acuerdo con el sentido aproximado que se da a *chusco *en el Perú. Para mí chusco es vulgar, sin refinamiento; un chiste chusco es un chiste vulgar, lo contrario a un chiste fino (como dice Xiao, _"será gracioso, pero maldita la gracia"_). Una persona chusca es alguien sin refinamiento, aunque no necesariamente grosera.


----------



## Vampiro

De acuerdo con la mayoría de los comentarios.
Para mí es sinónimo de burdo, tosco, sin refinamiento alguno.
Saludos.
_


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> Hola,
> 
> Hoy me vino a la cabeza la palabra *chusco* para calificar el comentario de una persona. En mi uso, chusco quiere decir tosco, zafio o grosero. Veo con sorpresa que, según el inefable DRAE, el adjetivo significa _que tiene donaire, gracia y picardía_, y que el sentido que le atribuyo sólo sería de uso en el Perú.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo usan mis compatriotas? ¿Se usa el adjetivo en los demás países? ¿Qué sentido le dan?
> 
> Un saludo y gracias


Aquí una compatriota que lo utiliza como dice el DRAE que sólo lo hacen los peruanos. Para mí una persona chusca es una persona tan tosca y zafia como un patán y cerril al que se le puede dedicar el dicho de Xiao: "será gracioso, pero maldita la gracia".  Personas con una grosería y desaire tales,  que nunca podría encontrar en ellos la gracia que parece tener en El Salvador.

Mi curiosidad personal con esta palabra es cómo se entiende en México.

Un saludo.


----------



## tesalia

Por aquí, hasta donde sé, no se usa esta palabra; y, de ser utilizada, no es nada frecuente.

Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Quizá el DRAE debería modificar su entrada para ampliar el ámbito del uso mayoritario, como dice Jorge. En cualquier caso, son curiosos estos dos sentidos tan opuestos. A ver si el amigo Xiao tiene un momentito y nos cuenta la etimología de la palabra.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Birke

A mí la palabra "chusco" me remite directamente a las miserias que cuenta mi padre de su mili en los años cuarenta y la pobre ración de pan que le daban. Si la oigo en un contexto donde es imposible que se refiera al pan, le atribuyo un significado negativo, como contagiado a la vez de la brutalidad del mendrugo y de lo chungo por el parecido fonético.


----------



## just getting it

Eso que dice Birke veo que encaja con todo lo anterior y mi experiencia personal. Tuve un profesor de matemáticas a quien le llamban Paco el chusco. Eso es, que tiene tan poca gracia, que es tan previsible como un chusco, una ración de pan que proporciona pocas alegrías por sí sola. Así era mi profesor de matemátcas.


----------



## duvija

Para mí 'chusco' es 'arisco'. No sé por qué siempre lo entendí así...

A mi profesor de matemáticas lo llamábamos 'la escupidera', porque 'cabe parado abajo de la cama'. Petisito el señor, realmente...


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> Para mí 'chusco' es 'arisco'. No sé por qué siempre lo entendí así...


Tal vez por contaminación con *chúcaro*.


----------



## duvija

Calambur said:


> Tal vez por contaminación con *chúcaro*.



¡Sí! seguro que es por eso.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cantaban Los Olimas: _Y a mí que me importa, / soy *chúcaro* y libre_. _Arisco_ sí, pero _digno_ y orgulloso, precisamente lo contrario de algo *chusco*, que tiene siempre como lo chuscos de pan del hambre de España en los años de 1940, una connotación cutre y mohosa.
Un saludo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, veo que salvo en la zona de Centroamérica la palabra se entiende de un modo similar en el resto de países. A ver si Swift nos comenta el uso en Costa Rica y algún forero mexicano se anima a intervenir.

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

cbrena said:


> Mi curiosidad personal con esta palabra es cómo se entiende en México.


No lo sé, pero al estar por las definiciones que dan aquí de _chuscada _y de_ chusco_ en el habla de Yucatán (páginas 305 y 306), parecería que su sentido es muy cercano al de "será gracioso, pero maldita la gracia". Esperemos por los comentarios de los amigos mexicanos, a ver qué nos cuentan.
Saludos


----------



## chileno

Vampiro said:


> De acuerdo con la mayoría de los comentarios.
> Para mí es sinónimo de burdo, tosco, sin refinamiento alguno.
> Saludos.
> _



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## jorgema

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No lo sé, pero al estar por las definiciones que dan aquí de _chuscada _y de_ chusco_ en el habla de Yucatán (páginas 305 y 306), parecería que su sentido es muy cercano al de "será gracioso, pero maldita la gracia". Esperemos por los comentarios de los amigos mexicanos, a ver qué nos cuentan.
> Saludos



Interesante, sin embargo no le veo el componente de vulgaridad o falta de refinamiento que hay, por ejemplo, en el uso peruano.


----------



## ampurdan

No utilizo mucho la palabra, pero creo haberla oído en contextos en que el significado sería más bien el de "chapucero", algo hecho tosca y groseramente.


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Hola.

Por aquí es una palabra que suelen usar de vez en cuando las mujeres, y creo que casi exclusivamente las mujeres.

Su significado es, sencillamente, «lindo» o, quizás más exactamente, «curiosamente lindo». Diría yo que es aplicado principalmente a niños y prendas y accesorios femeninos. También a sus novios. Suena un poco infantil o tierno.


----------



## Lurrezko

Bueno, ya sé que si alguna vez tengo una cita a ciegas en Colombia o El Salvador y la muchacha se define como cariñosa y chusca, no tengo que salir huyendo.

Gracias a todos


----------



## jordimoro

Yo estoy contigo Lurrezko... y con tu sorpesa. Es cierto que las primeras acepciones que le otorgan los diccionarios se refiere al sentido opuesto que, por lo visto, les daríamos la mayoría en España. Aporto el dato de un antiguo diccionario que de tanto en tanto consulto por curiosear (Diccionario Popular de la Lengua Castellana de Juan Picatoste, 1882) donde sólo figura la primera acepción: "adj. lo que tiene donaire ó gracia". Me estaba preguntando si la intención que le damos acerca de lo tosco o zafio que nos parezca algo tenga relación con la voz 'chusquero'...


----------



## Colchonero

jordimoro said:


> Me estaba preguntando si la intención que le damos acerca de lo tosco o zafio que nos parezca algo tenga relación con la voz 'chusquero'...



Me parece que no. Chusquero (Dicho de un suboficial o de un oficial del Ejército: que ha ascendido desde soldado raso) alude al chusco de pan que daban en el ejército y a quienes se reenganchaban y hacían una modesta carrera militar a cambio de poca paga (de apenas algo más que ese chusco, entiendo.)


----------



## Saúl Ortega

Una paradoja más de las varias existentes con significados opuestos en diferentes lugares...  No podemos ponernos de acuerdo siempre, qué se le va a hacer...


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esta voz expresiva y con el s. XVIII como fecha _ante quam non_, por tanto moderna, y de sabor más bien urbano (con Madrid como foco principal) parece ser en última instancia un occidentalismo (como mucho un leonesismo) y con dos posibles orígenes gallego y leonés _chuscarrar_ (como _churrascar_) y gallego _chuscar_ (guiñar el ojo). El origen último parece apuntar al gallego (no al portugués). El sentido de 'pan de munición' es un leonesismo. En el sentido de 'gracioso, con su aquel de inapropiado' (desde el principio con un aspecto peyorativo) es un galleguismo. Así opinan, con matices, doña Carolina Michaëlis, Spitzer, Corominas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Me pregunto yo ahora si la contaminación que ya se apuntaba en algún otro post pudiera venir de 'chusquero'.


Definitivamente, no (fuera de la jerga militar).


----------



## swift

Hola:

No he oído usar este término en Costa Rica pero desde que se inició la discusión me ha estado dando vueltas la palabrita por la cabeza porque no me resulta tan extraña. Encontré algunos ejemplos de uso en la prensa costarricense:





> Se da por descontado que, en este proceso de escuchar el sentimiento de  los mortales votantes,  no habrá de faltar un chusco que sugiera temas  de educación sexual con estudio de casos. Aunque, pensándolo bien, no  estaría mal y podría atraer a políticos de otros países...
> 
> http://wvw.nacion.com/dominical/1999/diciembre/05/dominical13.html





> Cuentan algunos viajeros, testigos de la reconstrucción, que no pasaban  15 días, en este proceso, sin que apareciera alguna fuga de agua o algún  bache. Con el tiempo, esta verificación se convirtió en una diversión  popular. Dijo un chusco que hasta se realizaron concursos, con sus  respectivos premios, en beneficio y honra del descubridor de alguna fuga  nueva. Hicieron fiesta. Una forma, a la tica, de redistribución del  ingreso.
> 
> http://wvw.nacion.com/ln_ee/2010/enero/13/opinion2223468.html


Creo que en ambos párrafos se puede notar una connotación reprobatoria: un gracioso, pero de los que quieren pasarse de listos y terminan diciendo un chiste gafo. También he notado que en los diversos textos en que aparece este término se lo substantiva: *un* _chusco_.

Como dato adicional, existe una especie animal, Otaria flavescens (antes _byronia_), que en algunas regiones se conoce como _lobo marino chusco_.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## jorgema

swift said:


> Como dato adicional, existe una especie animal, Otaria flavescens (antes _byronia_), que en algunas regiones se conoce como _lobo marino chusco_.



Justamente, Swift, ese lobo marino *chusco *lo es en oposición a otra especie a la que se denomina lobo marino *fino *o de dos pelos (el chusco también es llamado "de un pelo").


----------



## swift

¡Claro, Jorge! Así se puede apreciar en contexto:





> La necesidad de monitorear  el incremento o disminucionde las poblaciones del "lobo marino fino"  (Arctocephalus australis) y el "lobo marino chusco" (Otaria byronia) en  el pais, ha conducido al planteamiento de diversas metodologias de  censos o conteos totales, que resulten eficientes y eficases en el  conocimiento de la magnitud y estructura de las poblaciones.
> 
> http://orton.catie.ac.cr/cgi-bin/wx...ost&formato=2&cantidad=1&expresion=mfn=007572


----------

